# April 2 Spring GTG Oklahoma City



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

When: April 2 hours TBD
Where: Piedmont Ok. Address will be provided closer to the date.

Here is the map of the location, Address is 951 Fawn Creek Ct NE, Piedmont OK 73078

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=znS9aNxvlV5Y.kq2MTxR042R8

What: SQ and BBQ


Why: We had such a great turn out for our Dec GTG in Ft Worth we decided to do it again in the Spring at Highly's place in Piedmont OK outside OKC . BBQ will be provided with a pot luck for sides and such. 

Sign up:

chefhow: Howard


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

chefhow: Howard
Aholland1198: Adam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If your cooking I am eating!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll try to make this one. OKC is an easy drive for me so should just be able to shift my days off to make it happen.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> If your cooking I am eating!!!


I'll be bringing some sides with me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I'll be bringing some sides with me.


What about the mole cookies?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

chefhow: Howard
Aholland1198: Adam
jowens500: Jason


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What about the mole cookies?


I'll have to see if I can dig up the recipe for those.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow: Howard
Aholland1198: Adam
jowens500: Jason 
Hillbilly SQ: Chris


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chefhow: Howard
Aholland1198: Adam
jowens500: Jason 
Hillbilly SQ: Chris
Chad
Brad
Stan


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back to the top.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope there's a showing similar to the last meet I was at at Todd's house.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chefhow: Howard

Aholland1198: Adam

jowens500: Jason 

Hillbilly SQ: Chris

Chad

Brad

Stan
Pocket5s:Robert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Getting closer..........


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chefhow: Howard

Aholland1198: Adam

jowens500: Jason 

Hillbilly SQ: Chris

Chad

Brad

Stan
Pocket5s:Robert

Morningstar


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking at my tour schedule, I have the 2nd and 3rd off, so I might be able to attend. If I do make it, I'll have the horns, mids and subs, but no mid-bass.

I have a pretty terrible oil leak and I'm not sure if I'll want to feed it for the trip. I'm fixing my charging issue today. Fixing the leak will requiring lifting the engine several inches so I can remove the oil pan, and I just don't have the time for that right now.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

LumbermanSVO said:


> Fixing the leak will requiring lifting the engine several inches so I can remove the oil pan, and I just don't have the time for that right now.



Bring a drip pan


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I replaced the distributor o-ring today and the leak is a little better, but not much.

Also, I don't have heat, so if it's too cold I'm not going anywhere, lol.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Ill be along. Look forward to it as well. Had quite a few cars there last year.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It pains me to say that I'm backing out. Got too much on my plate.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

chefhow: Howard

Aholland1198: Adam

jowens500: Jason 

Chad

Brad

Stan
Pocket5s:Robert

Morningstar

trebor: Robert


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Updated with map and address


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One final bump....


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the food.................


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

The last two days on tour were absolutely brutal, and I'm behind schedule for my return trip. Unfortunately, I doubt I'm gonna be able to make this meet. I'll roll into Denton sometime late tomorrow after driving 731 miles and I'm sure I won't want to wake up Saturday morning.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

LumbermanSVO said:


> The last two days on tour were absolutely brutal, and I'm behind schedule for my return trip. Unfortunately, I doubt I'm gonna be able to make this meet. I'll roll into Denton sometime late tomorrow after driving 731 miles and I'm sure I won't want to wake up Saturday morning.


No worries, we will have at least one more this year.
Who are you out on tour with?


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't tour with bands, but with golfers 

I build the jumbotrons for LPGA and PGA tournaments. I have about 20 tournaments on the schedule this year. On Monday I fly to Hawaii for the Lotte championship.

When I got to the shop tonight I found a couple new electrical gremlins in the car. So even if things had gone smoothly the last few days, I'd still miss the event due to doing electrical repairs.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a bunch of pictures on my iPad. I'll upload them when I get home later


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Link to my meet disc for those who desire one but did not get a copy yesterday. I was not overly scrutinous of the pedigree of any one track. Some are 320k, most higher. Happy jammin!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I have a bunch of pictures on my iPad. I'll upload them when I get home later


Did you make it home yet?


----------

